# I'm really worried :( - Update - Starting over :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

There is a chance my husband may lose his job in the near future. I am really really worried, and I hope he'll at least start talking to other farms because it's hard to find a good job now that foaling season is over.
My husband works on a thoroughbred horse breeding farm nearby. He's been there over 2 1/2 years - been working with horses for 12 years.
The farm he works for used to be considered a major farm, they are fairly new, the farms they own here were built about 5 years ago, and are DREAMY. Gorgeous...
Only problem is, the owners are always in deep water, getting sued by people because of stallion deals gone bad, where they'd quit paying on the horses.
I know of at least 3 different lawsuits over stallions. Not entirely their fault on a couple of them, but they probably should have handled it differentely..
THen last fall they were sued for millions from a bank they defaulted on a loan. I read they took care of that, and there didn't seem to be any concern about it.
Last year their top young stallion produced a legendary 3yo filly, who became Horse of the Year. 
But right after she won a big race in the spring, they sold the stallion -- I believe the deal was for about $50,000,000.
In this time, they bought a farm in FL to go along with their 2 farms here. 
2 weeks ago another law suit was filed. This time by Fifth Third Bank, saying the farm had defaulted on a $15,000,000 loan.
They made a deal with the bank, to give them the horses that were used as collateral.
134 horses...

The owners were quoted as saying they are getting out of the broodmare business, and want to just keep stallions. Their son has horses as well, not sure how many.
They lost 38 of 50-something broodmares, most all of their babies, yearlings, and a lot of racehorses. There are now currently around 50something horses on the farm - they moved all of the horses from the broodmare farm onto the main farm. So now the farm my husband was working on is empty.
He's on the main farm now.
He does night watch, and all of the farm's foaling - they had 40 something babies this year.

Well, my husband's cousin and brother were working at the farm doing night watch as well. They let my husband's cousin go I guess at the end of the week last week? And now they let his brother go...
So the only nightwatch person is my husband, and they bumped him back up from 5 nights a week to 6 nights a week.
This is good news, BUT....what happens now?
I am just terrified. Honestly.
He told me this morning that he heard a Billionaire wants to buy the farm - has 50+ broodmares and 2 stallions. He is HOPING and PRAYING if that is true, that the new owner would keep him on & keep him on around the same pay rate, as he makes good $$. 
He has a LOT of experience, he can do just about anything with a horse besides breaking and training which they have never done on the farms he's worked at <the farms shipped elsewhere for training>. He's probably missed 4 days of work in 10 years <not even kidding>, and is a workaholic. 
Any farm would be in good hands with him taking care of their horses.

But reality is, anything can happen, and we can't afford for him to lose his job or make a lot less than he does now.
Sure, I can always get a regular job if he has to find something different with less pay.
However, I 'may' have some big jobs coming up this fall. If things work out I'd be photographing the September yearling sale for a website that pays very well, and it's something I LOVE to do, I haven't missed a Sept sale since 03'.
This is the sale where people from around the world come and buy horses with expensive pedigrees...Hundreds of thousands of $$ to millions...

And then...possibly the job of a lifetime for what I do.... As I was told I'd be credentialed for the World Equestrian Games this fall at the Kentucky Horse Park! It's a HUGE....no.... MASSIVE deal around here, and while I am extremely excited to possibly get to go, I am also a little nervous - biggest thing I've ever done was the Kentucky Oaks/Kentucky Derby last year, and the Rolex Three Day Event this past April.
Otherwise I just photograph at our local track, and all the local horse sales, etc.

So I just hope we don't have to make any big adjustments. We're comfortable, and getting by, getting our goat herd started, and ng up our place little by little.

I know everyone is hurting, the horse industry is hurting BAD. Some farms are thriving, and some are sinking. If my husband has to find a new job, I hope and pray it's something he'll like, and something he can stay with for a long time. 
BTW, he is used to working 6 nights a week. So going back to 6 nights is fine with him, he works 12 hour shifts.

Thanks for listening to me ramble. I really don't want to get my family worried, so I haven't said much about it to them. They live in another state, so they aren't in the loop on what happens around these parts.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: I'm really worried *

Oh wow...what an ordeal. I sure hope everything works out for you and your husband.

Those photography jobs sound very exciting!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: I'm really worried *

Well I wish you all the luck in the the world that things dont turn bad. I think if they left your husband on thats atleast a good sign. Just pray and hopefully god will answer your prayers.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I'm really worried *

ray: He gets to stay at the farm even if it's new owners. Sounds like new owners might be a good thing. I will also cross my fingers for you and the photo work. :hug: for you and your hubby. Hold on. Better things may be on the horizon...

Gina


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: I'm really worried *

WOW it does sound like new owners would be a good idea.

I hope it all works out. ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm really worried *

I am praying.... that it all works out.... :hug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I'm really worried *

Thanks everyone I really do appreciate it. Originally we were thinking they'd keep the main farm and just sell the broodmare farm across the road. We thought they might keep stallions, and their son keep his horses. We were also hoping his son might buy back some of the horses from the sales <they aren't worth as much as they were when they got the loan>. 
I am very curious to know who this person is that is interested in both the farms they have here. Hoping and praying it's someone good to work for and that my husband would be able to stay on for them. The farm is about a mile and a half from where we live, so it's very close.
The manager told my husband 'as long as I have a job, you'll have your job.' So he thinks highly of my husband.

The photography stuff is a lot of fun. I only do horses, have never had a desire to do people, but might start getting into it a little bit later on.

I put a lot of my stuff up on flickr if anyone cares to see:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... _deleted=1

I don't put a lot of my horse sale pics up there, I post those on a different website that is specifically for thoroughbreds.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: I'm really worried *

You take beautiful pictures


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I'm really worried *



RPC said:


> You take beautiful pictures


Thanks! I still have a lot to learn, but it's been fun teaching myself as I go. I used to work with horses years ago, and when I realized how much fun it was to photograph them, I also realized it was my chance to get back around them. 
We live in horse heaven. There are major farms all around us. And there are sales in Jan, April, July, Sept, Oct and Nov. I love the sales, they can be VERY tricky to photograph because you can't ask for every horse to be pulled for pics, so you get them while they are being shown, ask for a few, etc. 
Last Sept me and my friend had 3 days to photograph almost 400 horses. 
The only ones we didn't photograph were the ones withdrawn from the sale.

This is the website I have been doing sales work for lately. I don't post my pics on flickr usually because there are soooooooo....... many.

http://www.foaltrack.com/Sale.aspx?SaleId=5

This site is really neat for racehorse people - it's sort of like facebook for horses. I've worked 3 sales for them now, and hope to continue. I'd be doing the sales anyway for my own love of going


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I'm really worried *

My late husband's Aunt lives in Ohio and raises/trains/races throughbreeds. I can ask if she knows any stables in your area. What are you near? She races in Ohio/Kentucky/Florida that I know of. She is a very small farm.

Do you remember the commercial with the horse running against the track star? That was her horse.  She got lucky and was at the right place at the right time. It helped that her horse was not bothered by the man "popping" out of the gate instead of a horse.  He was very nice and loved people. I got to meet him before he passed and he was about the calmest horse I ever met. She had some that would tear up everything and bite everyone that walked by. Moonmask was one of the worst ones. I hated that horse. He ran good though...He had a massive heart attack and was put down. Mary cried for days.

I'll see what she's up too. I haven't talked to her for a long time.

Gina


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I'm really worried *

Sorry I didn't reply Mrs. Lam - THat is awesome about your aunt's horse being in the commercial! I do remember that commercial!
My husband likes the breeding farms, and we live in the Lexington, KY area. So we're only about 15 minutes from Keeneland racecourse <my home away from home in the spring and fall!>.

My husband said they let 5 more people go - office people. And rumor is, the farm owner bought another farm in FL with a training track, so no doubt he'll be moving all the horses to FL. It's just a matter of....when.
There is still talk of a billionaire wanting to buy both the farms here in KY. My husband, and even his boss are hoping that will be true - so they could possibly work for the new owners.  
Also, there is a farm across from the broodmare division that is interested in that farm, they are just waiting for a for sale sign to go up.
These two farms, I can't even imagine their value.... Millions. 
They have around 8 barns on their main farm - including a stallion barn with 10 stalls <or more>, A fully equiped exersior, and breeding shed, then the office, and 4-5 small houses for employees, maint. shed., training track, and the owners house for when they do come to KY <they don't live here>.
I have no idea how many barns there are in the broodmare division, but I'd imagine no less than 3, and more houses.
They built these farms up, and they remodeled some of what was already there, so everything is only 3-5 years old.
So, what I am getting at is, with as new, and 'fancy' as this place is, it would take someone with millions/billions to come in and buy it. With the economy, it's scary to think if it would really sell right away, or sit on the market. 
I'd like to believe the billionaire story to be true!

So for now, we'll just hope and pray things work out.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I'm really worried *

Hey everyone, just thought I'd post... Well, they put their smaller farm on the market late this past week. It's so sad. They've only had this farm for a few years, and it's just absolutely GORGEOUS. My husband watched this farm every night - during foaling season he had to have help, but this time of year it wasn't uncommon for him to man it alone. 
Here's a link to the ad if anyone wants to see it, 
http://www.homes4saleky.com/Home-photos ... C+KY+40347
Price: $3,800,000 
Lot Size-Acres: 112 
County: Woodford 
Sqft:3680 
# of Horse Barns:5 
# of Stalls:65 
Road Frontage: 5060 
Tax Rate: 7880 
Topography: Gently Rolling 
Water: City 
Sewer: Septic System

They keep saying they are going to keep their main farm, but of course, I am sure if the right person came along with a good offer....

While looking for the listing, I also found another listing for a farm 3 driveways down from us! OMG I had no idea they were selling their farm either! And I think they own another section 2 driveways away as well, and it's up for sale.
It's so strange, and just shows how awful the economy has affected the horse industry. This is literately 'horse country' with a LOT of the major racehorse breeding farms within a 10-15 mile radius. 
I always remember how owners would say they wished they could get into this intermediate area, but there was never anything for sale. Well...that seems to be changing. And it's very scary.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - selling one of the far*

I'm sorry your family is going through so much uncertainty. The waiting game is never easy.

I'm sure there was a time the farm owner never dreamed they would be in these circumstances-how sad.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - selling one of the far*

wow what a beautiful barn, I've never seen one like that.

and ya, you definitely take great photos! I follow you on flickr and love seeing the new ones


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - selling one of the far*

I know what you are going through. I myself have taken a temp job for now but it is not even enough to do most of what needs to be done. I worry about the fate of my own herd. I have worked so hard to get this far. I prey the good Lord will look over your family and take care of all us small time farmers in this time of need. Lord knows I must find something myself better then old 8.00 an hour. For me with the temp job and the goats I have no time to look for much better during the week. Prayers to you and yours and my the good Lord hear mine...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - selling one of the far*

Thanks so much everyone. It's a relief that the main farm isn't for sale. AND, my husband's boss told him to give him 2 week notice when he wants his vacation. That's a bit of a relief too, and I hope he takes it soon. He 'was' going to use his vacation this year to go visit his parents in Mexico, as he hasn't seen them in almost 4 years, and he wanted to take our 3yo daughter so they could meet her. We'll see what happens.

John - I am so sorry to hear things are tough your way. I really hope things get better, and it won't affect your herd. I totally understand about the $$ not being enough to do everything. We've been very fortunate, and trust me I am thankful! I am a stay at home mom and have been for 3 years, besides doing the occassional photography work. So we depend solely on my husbands income. Our house payment is A LOT, but my husband set it up that way so we could get it paid off quickly. Any major decrease in his pay, and I'd have to get a regular job, which honestly, right now wouldn't be worth it - all the $$ would probably end up going to a babysitter, gas to get there/back, extra food/drink to take for lunch, etc. It's cheaper for me to stay home, unless I worked with horses again, and that would mean 6 days/48+ hours a week, and wouldn't go over too well with young kids, that's why I got out of it in the first place. It's just really tough...

For now we are doing okay, I just hope it stays this way, once this place is paid off, it won't be so bad.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - selling one of the far*

That sounds so stressful but I'm glad the main farm isn't selling yet -- and that the manager really respects and values your hubby! ray: for you, and for jdgray716, too...

Myself, my own temp job (writing for a local newspaper while the editor was on maternity leave, doesn't pay much but I love it) is probably drawing to a close soon. I am hoping to start making soaps and lotions to sell at the farmers market but the startup costs are kind of scary. It's so stressful not knowing whether you'll have a job in a few weeks -- I'm still not sure whether the paper will try to keep me on part-time or not... sigh! Hopefully things will turn around soon 

btw, horse prices are amazing... 50,000,000 for a horse! I cannot even imagine having that much money! and I feel like usually on farms like that the people doing all the work and taking care of the animals don't make nearly as much $$ as they should...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - selling one of the far*

:hug: ray: Times are so hard..... for alot of people....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - selling one of the far*



farmergal said:


> That sounds so stressful but I'm glad the main farm isn't selling yet -- and that the manager really respects and values your hubby! ray: for you, and for jdgray716, too...
> 
> Myself, my own temp job (writing for a local newspaper while the editor was on maternity leave, doesn't pay much but I love it) is probably drawing to a close soon. I am hoping to start making soaps and lotions to sell at the farmers market but the startup costs are kind of scary. It's so stressful not knowing whether you'll have a job in a few weeks -- I'm still not sure whether the paper will try to keep me on part-time or not... sigh!  Hopefully things will turn around soon
> 
> btw, horse prices are amazing... 50,000,000 for a horse! I cannot even imagine having that much money! and I feel like usually on farms like that the people doing all the work and taking care of the animals don't make nearly as much $$ as they should...


Thanks, and I hope the newspaper keeps you on! Temp jobs are so depressing especially if you find one you love, and then have to let it go. I have a friend that was in/out of the nearby Toyota plant, as a temp, and last I heard she finally got in and possibly getting to keep the job vs. being a temp.

Yeah, horse prices are amazing. The economy has taken a massive hit on sale prices though. I have been going to the local horse sales for years, taking pics as it's a huge love of mine, and recently landed me work with a website. 
The September yearling sale is one of the biggest in the world. They typically have over 400 horses in the first catalogue and they sell from $10,000 to $1,000,000's of dollars each. I love trying to figure out who might be the sale topper. Plus it's exciting to see offspring of some of my favorite racemares.

One of the farm's stallions had a nice Grade 3 winner yesterday in California, and he is also one of my favorite stallions at the farm, he's a gorgeous boy, and despite being a stallion, he seems real nice.
Thankfully, he wasn't involved int he lawsuit...whew.










One of my very good horse racing friends giving him a kiss on the nose


















And their other stallions are getting attention at the 2 year old in training sales <most of their stallions are pretty young as far as having babies on the track>.

My husband loves his job and his responsabilities. And thankfully makes decent $$ - enough for me to be able to stay home with our 3yo daughter. 
But I agree, most farms don't pay the workers nearly enough. I remember when I worked on a farm I was making $6.77 an hour and working between 48-55 hours a week. BUT I loved my job dearly. That was 9 years ago, but they still don't pay much more than that at a lot of the farms <min. wage>.

Sometimes, you can get lucky and find housing on the farms, so no rent/utilities, or a farm will offer housing allowance -- my husband gets $200 extra a month for housing allowance to help with rent/mortgage or utilities. Sure it's not much, but they didnt' offer this to everyone, just him and a few others because they thought so highly of them. But also because we wouldn't move onto the farm <they had several houses between 2 farms for employees>.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - selling one of the far*

Well, things are getting even worse  The farm has now filed for bankruptcy protection after another bank has gone after them for $7,000,000. In an interview the attorney said they are planning to move all their horses to FL and sell the main farm. 
BTW, in the latest lawsuit the pic of the horse I posted above is the stallion <Leroy> that is involved in the suit.

I've already warned my husband before he needs to get his application out there NOW. He was on vacation this past week and just went back to work last night. Not sure if his boss has told him anything or not. I really think he needs to go out today and get his application in at some of the farms. 
I wonder if he can file for unemployment if he can't find anything that pays relatively well? I have a feeling they will move the horses very soon  THis just plain STINKS.

Here's the headline article on one of the top horse racing publication websites in case anyone cares to see...
http://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-racing/ ... bankruptcy


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Bankruptcy *

I am so sorry this is happening to you. Your husband sounds so highly qualified for this kind of work, maybe he won't have too much trouble finding another job. Or maybe someone will buy this farm who wants to keep him. Hang in there, best wishes and big hugs are outgoing.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Bankruptcy *

My heart goes out to all..... I am so sorry  
..that is horrible.....I am praying ...that it all works out ...... :hug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Bankruptcy *

Thanks so much. I am glad I have you guys to talk to about it, as I really don't want to get my horse friends involved in the matter right now, and with a relative that gave us quite a scare who just got out of the hospital, I don't want to get my dad worried. We'll be fine, I know, but it's just sooo darned stressful, and sad. 
We too, also hope that someone will buy the farm and keep everyone on. In fact, my husband told me when he got up that his boss had told him they have a couple of potential buyers and are trying to cut a deal right now. Fingers Crossed!
I met a stallion man who lives on the farm while I was at a recent horse sale. He has lined up work showing horses at the fall sales 'just in case' things fall through. He is like everyone else, loves the farm, and doesn't want to leave. I feel bad for those who live on the farm. BUT, if they were wise, they saved $$ and didn't blow it all, so they have a chance at getting a place. When you live on the farm, you don't pay rent and usually don't pay any utilities either.

If they don't sell right away, chances are the horses they will sell in the fall 'could' possibly stay at the farm to prep, and if that happens, my husband would stay on until at least November. This could be good if someone doesn't take it over right away. November is the best time for my husband to look for work. Right now, nobody is really hiring


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Bankruptcy *

Please keep us posted here.

Jan


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Bankruptcy *

Man that bites. I'm so sorry you have to worry about this. What's hubbies name and I'll put you guys on tonight's prayer list. :hug: ray: It'll hopefully work out even better.  Maybe a new owner with a pay raise for everyone who stays? Wouldn't that be wonderful! :greengrin: Keep praying on your end sister and we'll pray on this end.

Gina


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Bankruptcy *

Thanks so much. My husband's name is James. He didn't say anything about work today, so I am guessing not much has changed. 
A pay raise would be good!  THey do pay him pretty well for what he does, thankfully. And they treat him good, which makes this all so sad, because there are some good paying farms that aren't that nice.

Thanks again. I just don't like to worry my family, as we are doing fine for now, but they still would over-worry.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Bankruptcy *

:hug: hopefully things will turn up :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Bankruptcy *

We are happy to be here for you.... to lean on us....we care alot about others....and want everyone to be happy...........It is so scary and stressful.....to be in that situation...  ..I am so saddened... on how this economy has hurt families....and tear them away from their homes..... Prayers are sent your way...... :hug: :grouphug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Bankruptcy *



toth boer goats said:


> We are happy to be here for you.... to lean on us....we care alot about others....and want everyone to be happy...........It is so scary and stressful.....to be in that situation...  ..I am so saddened... on how this economy has hurt families....and tear them away from their homes..... Prayers are sent your way...... :hug: :grouphug: ray:


Thanks so much I do appreciate it. I agree, this economy has hurt so many. It has affected my family and a lot of people I know, and it's heartbreaking. The factory my brother and cousin worked at <and my dad retired from after 30 years> closed it's doors forever last July. My dad had a lot of friends close to retiring that lost their jobs, and I know it had to have affected their pensions. 
And now this issue with the farm. It's like a ticking time bomb.
Thankfully, we are real close to getting our house paid off <5 more payments>, and I know things will work out, have to believe that anyway  Once December payment is done, we'd be free of that huge bill.

And this gets me to thinking.... whenever the salvation army or a group like that collects money at the stores I go to, I ALWAYS donate, even if it's just my last bit of change. 
I tell my kids, and everyone else 'Always, ALWAYS donate, because you never know when it's you that needs the help.'


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Bankruptcy *



> Thankfully, we are real close to getting our house paid off <5 more payments>, and I know things will work out, have to believe that anyway  Once December payment is done, we'd be free of that huge bill.
> 
> And this gets me to thinking.... whenever the salvation army or a group like that collects money at the stores I go to, I ALWAYS donate, even if it's just my last bit of change.
> I tell my kids, and everyone else 'Always, ALWAYS donate, because you never know when it's you that needs the help.'


 :hug:

That must be a wonderful feeling.... to just have 5 payments left....then you will out right own your place... :thumb: ray: you are so close..... :hug: ....... and you are so right... in donating to the needy..it is a good thing.... as it comes back to you... in a good way....... :wink: :hi5: :thumbup: ray: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Bankruptcy *

Yes, it's a great feeling Pam, we are very grateful for everything we have. The man we are buying from knows what is going on, and already told us if we missed a payment because of it, he was okay with it since we're so close to having it paid for. But we're determined not to miss any payments. And we are so thankful to be buying from such wonderful people.

Things are not getting better. My husband went into work tonight, and the mares and foals are gone now. So the bank must have taken them.
I think more stallions are leaving? and his boss is driving 2 horses to FL and won't be back until Tuesday.
His boss told him someone wants the farm and he heard they put $$ down on it already. Wouldn't that just be great? But we won't get our hopes up. Right now, he thinks he'll be lucky if this job lasts another week 
We hope they at least give him a little notice, but won't get my hopes up about that either.
A friend did offer him a job, but for A LOT less $$, and I mean...A LOT. He's hoping if he has to find work elsewhere, he can find something with similar pay. 
I feel bad for everyone who is still there, waiting on pins and needles not sure what to expect or what they should do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Bankruptcy *

What great sellers....most are not like that... you are very blessed.... :thumb:

I am sorry.... some of the horses are already gone..... 

At least he will have a job....less pay.... I know.... but it would be better than nothing....as there are people out there ....that can't even get a job at taco bell....it is that bad....... so at least there is a little backup system ........so you aren't left out in the cold.... maybe he can tell the friend..... if it comes down to it..... that he can work temporary...... so he can still seek other means of work.....
The feeling of not knowing day by day.... would be so stressful.....  :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Bankruptcy *

Well..... his boss told him when he went in Tues evening that this was his last night  There are only about a dozen horses on the farm - horses they don't want and are trying to give away I guess <not thoroughbreds>, so they won't need nightwatch anymore. His boss told him to go file for unemployment first thing tomorrow so he'll still have an income of some kind until he lands another job.
He's soooo sad, and so stressed out over this  He'd have been there 3 years in Oct - NEVER missed a day of work NEVER late one time and has an excellent reference from everyone at the farm.
His boss hopes he can hang onto his job for the rest of the week and maybe next week. They are hoping if the sale of the farm goes through <takes 30 days>, that they can bring most of the people on for the new owners. 
But that's a month and a house payment away...

He has a few farms he'll check out. But he decided he won't work for less than a certain amount. He wants to step it up again and try to find an assistant broodmare manager job or yearling manager job. He has the experience, and has been an assist. broodmare manager before. He can do all the medications/treatments, foal the mares, take to the breeding shed. Plus with yearlings he knows how to do sales prep <not easy>, and he's worked for past farms at the horse sales. So he has options with his experience.

This just stinks. 
I told him if he looses $$, then I am going to try and find a job. I've been a stay at home mom since I was about 6 months pregnant with my almost 4 yr old daughter. I love being home, but I am kinda ready to have my own income again, even if it's a part time job.

We'll be okay though, I have faith in God, and I believe everything happens for a reason. Maybe this is just the time for my husband to go ahead and step up again and move on in his career.

Please wish him luck in finding another job, it really isn't the best time of year to be looking. BUT, at least the September yearling sale is coming up, and so he still has a chance to get on for someone and work the sale <a lot of the farms pay real good if you work the sales>.

Well so much for getting a good nights sleep!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Well...it's over *

:hug: i hope he can find an even better job, sad they had to sell out. everything will come together :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Well...it's over *

Thanks so much Katrina, I appreciate it. This farm treated him so well, paid him well, but knew they could count on him and trust him too. And the farm is about 2 minutes away. 
There is a farm we've heard good things about that is about 15 minutes away, so he wants to try them in the morning and see what they say. Then he'll just have to put together a list of farms and go talk to them.

They didn't put the main farm up for sale yet....so maybe it will be sold, and if he doesn't find something that suites him before then....well maybe there is hope he can return to the farm with similar pay and maybe some decent benefits for once...


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Well...it's over *

I'm so sorry that your husband lost his job. It seems to be a rough time out there for everyone. Hopefully, he'll be able to secure another job at the other farm that's ony 15 minutes away from where you live. Good luck. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.:hug: 
-Tina


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Well...it's over *

So sorry :hug:

I pray he finds something and soon...I know your worry, my DH lost his job a year ago after 16 years with the same company, there is just nothing out there that has the same pay rate and frankly, for DH to get a minimum wage job just won't cut it.

I hope things come together soon for your family :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Well...it's over *

That is sad..  .....I am very sorry...and I pray.... that things will turn around for you soon...and DH finds a good job.... :hug: ray:


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Well...it's over *

So sorry 

Sometimes the hardest parts of life, end up turning out for the better... I bet he will get a great job soon.

Just hard to see that now, i'm sure :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Well...it's over *

Thanks everyone, he has a few places he can try today. He wants to try the farm I mentioned that is 15 minutes away. He's heard good things about them. There was another farm advertising nightwatch help in the paper today, and I know the owners son who is the broodmare manager, so I told him he can try there and I can call the guy I know before he would go over there. AND, our breeder friend stopped by to let him know of another farm that needs help too, so he has a few options. But let's just hope one of them offer the right pay and position. Fingers crossed!

Liz - I am so very sorry about your husband's job  And I totally understand he doesn't want to take a minimum wage job - my husband won't take a job for much less than what he was making on the hour either. Although depending on what he is trying to get he may take a big cut on hours.... This job he was working 60-72 hours a week - 5-6 days and 12 hour shifts.

We should be okay for the next couple of weeks - he should have the house payment for next week, so that's a relief <our house payment is A LOT and why I am stressing!>. After this payment, we only have 4 more left....If this had happened after that last payment, we wouldn't be as worried.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Well...it's over *

Sending ray: your way. I hope everything works out for the best. As others have said sometimes things happen for a reason and you end up being more blessed than expected. :hug:

My husband has been out of work for over a year at this point due to our move from PA. We are blessed though that I the breadwinner and can make enough to support the family. Things are tight but we get by and can still take care of all our animals.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Well...it's over *

Just thought I'd post since I am beyond tired, but can't sleep <LOL>.

My husband has to go to a farm tomorrow to meet with a manager - they are a big farm, not sure how good the pay is, but if he can get in and they pay what he wants...could be a real good thing! <Their horse won the Kentucky derby, and another won the Belmont stakes this year which are two very big races!>. Also, they are not even 10 minutes away.
Another farm he has an interview at on Monday, we are unsure of as well, they are a real nice farm, and are maybe 10 minutes away as well.
He'll get unemployment until then he finds something, thank goodness.

And out of the crazy week we 've had, I have some good news to come out of it...

We're paying our house off next week!!!!
If we pay it off now, the people we are buying from will knock over $3000 off! So my husband's cousin is letting him borrow the $$ to pay it back. This way, we don't have to stress about a big house payment each month. Instead we can just pay the $$ back to the account we're taking it from a little at a time. It's not much either, so we are excited! I haven't told anyone else yet, not even my family, but I will tomorrow 

Thanks for listening to me ramble. It's just been such a wild week, good and bad!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Well...it's over *

congrats on the house payments! that is probably a big chunk of money

glad to hear the job hunt is looking good too


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Well...it's over *



AlaskaBoers said:


> congrats on the house payments! that is probably a big chunk of money
> 
> glad to hear the job hunt is looking good too


Thanks! Yeah the job hunt isn't going too bad right now. He has the other option of working for his friend on the farm that is about 25 minutes away if all else fails. They pay isn't as great...but...it's a job and he can work as much or as less as he wants and stay until he finds something else if he doesn't want to stay there - very cool of his friend to offer him that.

A farm nearby offered him a job working the sales next month for $200 a day <$2000 for the sale - 10 days straight>, so if the other jobs don't pan out, he could work for his friend then work for this farm during the sale.

We are definitely thrilled about getting the house paid off! HUGE weight off our shoulders and one we were worried about! We pay a lot of $$ each month so we can get it paid off quickly. So very cool they knocked off so much $$ if we paid it off now, but they are good people, and they understand what's going on with my husband's job --- in fact they used to own the property that the farms stallion complex is on!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Well...it's over *

That is such great news about your house! It really opens up your options about what kind of job your husband can take if necessary and you can still manage. What a relief for you! Thanks for telling us!

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Well...it's over *

:stars:  :clap: :wahoo: :dance: That is cause for celebration....congrats..... :hi5: :hug: :cheers:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Well...it's over *

Thanks so much Pam! We're looking to get this done either Mon or Tues. I am excited  Also looks like my husband may go work for his friend too! He has a job interview on Monday, and if they don't offer him a better job than his friend offered.... he'll just go with his friend. The farm he went to today isn't hiring, but he did offer him a decent start pay, and told my husband go to work for his friend <also this managers friend!>, and when he gets an opening my husband could come work for him. 
So, he hopes to start working next week.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Well...it's over *

:clap: So happy for you guys!  :leap: :clap: :hug: !


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Well...it's over *

Wow, that is very good news! Things are going to be fine, and you won't have to worry about losing your house again. 
Fantastic!

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Well...it's over *



> Thanks so much Pam!


 your very welcome.....

good luck on the job search now..... :hug: ray:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Well...it's over *

sorry about the job but great news about the house! Will keep you on the prayer list for a good job. Keep us on yours for the ex. She's trying to take the store again. :sigh: I wish she would stop and just leave us alone. She made her bed. She should just deal with it. :sigh:

Let me know how he does at the interview. :hug: ray:

Gina


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I'm really worried  - Update - Well...it's over *

Well... we made the final payment today! They dropped off the original promisary note with a note on the top indicating full payment, and he was going to get everything completely taken care of at the court house too! So this place officially belongs to us now! ! ! It took us 2 years and almost 10 months to get it done, and I can't believe it especially how much we had to pay after the downpayment!

We did borrow the $$ to help pay it off from my husband's cousin though, so we'll pay him back, but we won't have to pay $1500 a month to do it.

He is going to take a job working for his buddy who is a manager at a good farm about 25 minutes away. Wish he could find something closer, and eventually he will. The pay is 1/2 what he was making at the other farm. Stinks, I know  
He wants to get back into foaling next year <Jan-May>, so if he does that's where he can make decent $$ unless he finds a managing position.

So things are starting to fall back in place. And I would like to look into getting a job too, just something part time and at least through the holidays 
I've considered looking into a portrait studio job somewhere around here, even if it's in one of the Walmart stores, or Sears/JC Penney. I've never really had a huge interest in photographing people, but if I want to get a job, I'd love to give it a try. And the same camera they use in the Walmart portrait studio is the camera I have sitting on my desk right now LOL

Although there are a couple of things I have to work out, like.... having someone to watch my youngest daughter especially if I can't get her into pre school.

BUT, I may not try for a job until after Oct 10th, so I have time to try and figure this all out.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Photographing people is really hard, at least for me. But your photos are wonderful so maybe you can do it better than I can. 

Hope you get the job you want.

Jan


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, my husband starts working tomorrow  It's a bit of a drive, but it'll do until he finds something closer, unless he feels he can advance at this farm. He'll be working for a buddy, and his cousin also works there <they worked together at the other farm but they laid his cousin off a month or so ago>.

The farm is in the midst of another lawsuit. It's getting CRAZY! One bank is suing for 'certificates' from the stallions on yearlings and mares bred so they can get them sold. BUT another bank who filed suit more recently is suing and demanding that stud fees be paid on those horses! Uhh.... how exactly can that bank demand stud fees be paid on horses when the owner owns those stallions? I mean...how many owners are going to charge themselves stud fees? LOL Anyway... the one bank took 93 horses, and the yearlings, mares and foals are entered to be sold in Sept and Nov. No certificates...no sales!
Yeah very dirty situation, and they are saying this one is going down in history as one of the worst of it's kind.

On top of that, my husband FINALLY was able to cash his paycheck he got nearly a month ago!! He deposited his check from the week of July 18th, and it bounced... the farm issued a new check...it bounced on Monday! So they issued yet another check! He was able to get it cashed today.

Talk about a pain in the.... yeah, that's what it's been.

Lissablack - yep I agree about photographing people. I photograph horses at all the sales here, and have to deal with the people...even photographing my own kids is a lost cause LOL
But I feel I am ready to give it a shot, although I may put it on hold depending on if my daughter gets approved for pre school. If she does, then I am going to look into working evenings part time, maybe even at our local Kmart store. I worked for them years ago, and the pay was decent, and I enjoyed my job - I took care of the backside of the store <layaway, sporting goods, toys, housewares, hardware, etc> & electronics, occasionally a front register as relief. I don't mind doing that kind of thing so long as I am not stuck on a register up front all the time. 
I am just ready to have more of an income for myself outside of the other things I do which are just off and on jobs. I wouldn't need a sitter if I worked evenings...


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

It sounds like a good situation to be out of. 

Some people can take great photos of people. You are a very good photographer, and might be able to do that. I am an amateur, big time. If you liked the KMart job and could get one like it that seems like it might be less stressful. I sure know what you mean about wanting some income of your own, and it helps with security for your family in this crummy economy.

Jan


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

lissablack said:


> It sounds like a good situation to be out of.
> 
> Some people can take great photos of people. You are a very good photographer, and might be able to do that. I am an amateur, big time. If you liked the KMart job and could get one like it that seems like it might be less stressful. I sure know what you mean about wanting some income of your own, and it helps with security for your family in this crummy economy.
> 
> Jan


Thanks Jan, I appreciate the kind comments. Everyone starts out somewhere, just take lots of pics and try new things  I am my own worst critique, really I am. I used to be awful about comparing my stuff to people who have been doing this for years, or do this at a professional level daily. But I told myself, and I remind myself 'Their work is their own, mine is my own.' And 'Everyone has their own style, you can strive to try and copy someone else, or you can strive to go your own way and make it as close to the way you want it to be seen as your skill and knowledge will allow.' 
Yep, I remind myself that all the time! Especially for the things I've been trying to do, equine <horse> photography is very hard because there are sooo many people trying to get into it. 
I've been very fortunate this past year, and it's taken me places I've only dreamed of going  
Hopefully I can get some portrait photography experience soon. The only reason I am considering Kmart is they are close, while I'd have to drive much further to the portrait studios. I know managers at Kmart, and when we moved back in this area they were telling me if I ever wanted my job back, to let them know...LOL

It's going to be a big change with my husband returning to working days. He's been working nights 7pm-7am for nearly 3 years. I am such a nightowl, it's sooo weird the house being so quiet, and me being the only one up!


----------

